# Watch Batteries



## awesomo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello

I'm new here so bear with me..

I work next to a clocksmith so i have access to plenty of used watch batteries. I searched the forum a bit and found a few threads on this subject. But not enough.. 

Somone posted a DOC file ''All about watch batteries'' but i could not open it.

I consulted my clocksmith about this and he said that they don't use silver in batteries anymore. Can someone shed some light on this ? I have a big bunch of em so it could be a fun experiment..

Thanks.. 8)


----------



## awesomo (Jul 4, 2010)

Did some more research on the subject and to me it seems the only batteries worth anything are SR batteries. CR batteries as i understand are more or less worthless ?! Am i on the right track ?


----------



## qst42know (Jul 4, 2010)

If you have trouble opening the document posted here download the free OpenOffice software.

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=3212&p=27240&hilit=silver+batteries#p27240


----------



## awesomo (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey

Thanks..

That's the thing..it doesn't do anything when i click on it. I should be able to at least save it on my disc. And i understand regular Office should be able to open Open Office documents as well..Weird..

When you click on it what happens ?


----------



## qst42know (Jul 4, 2010)

I get a save screen when I click on it.


----------



## awesomo (Jul 4, 2010)

Got it open with IE..

I must say the yields are inspiring. But i can already see that opening up all these little batteries is going to be a major pain in the ass lol...


----------



## qst42know (Jul 4, 2010)

The biggest barrier is finding a source. Looks as if you have that covered.

One thing to be cautious of is the possibility of including some mercury batteries. They did away with them a while back but they still turn up. Be sure to use appropriate safety measures.


----------



## awesomo (Jul 4, 2010)

Yeah plenty of batteries. 20 minutes of sorting out the SR ones and i already got 300g. I think i have a few kilos here at least and there's always more coming. The irony is we actually have to pay to get these batteries recycled..


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 5, 2010)

I was the man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!.....since it was my first work I did it in "WORD", now I have changed it to PDF...here it is.

Best regards.

Manuel


----------



## qst42know (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks Manuel.

How's business down your way? 

Still plenty of liquor and ladies? :lol:


----------



## Juan Manuel Arcos Frank (Jul 5, 2010)

qst42know:

Great heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...no liquor,no ladies,no sex,no smoking my big cigars,no sleeping,nothing of nothing....I am pretty close to get crazy.

This sacrifice will end on July 9th. once that we stop shooting/selling photos and schools go on vacation.

Have a nice day

Manuel


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Jul 5, 2010)

Juan Manuel Arcos Frank said:


> qst42know:
> 
> Great heavens!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...no liquor,no ladies,no sex,no smoking my big cigars,no sleeping,nothing of nothing....I am pretty close to get crazy.
> 
> ...



No liquor,no ladies,no sex,no smoking..... :evil: 

You poor man, you must be on your death bed. God I hope not.... :roll: 

8)


----------

